# FS: Polaroid izone 300 digital camera



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

New in box, still shrink-wrapped.

Quick details:
* 3.2 megapixel resolution
* 3x digital zoom
* 8MB internal memory
* SD Memory-card compatible for expanded memory
* 1.5” bright color TFT LCD for previewing images before you shoot
* Built-in rechargeable battery
* Still Resolution: 2048 x 1536

Full details:
follow this link










$35 shipped - continental USA only
Non CC Paypal preferred, though if you want pay the paypal fees, you can use CC.
Money order also OK.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

sold
10chars


----------

